# TEC, 5ths disease and periodic fever disorders



## Marilyngurl22 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm hoping to find someone else that is still active who has had a child with TEC (transient erythroplastopenia of childhood). My son had this early this year and has had an array of health issues ever since. He has been released from hem/onc and is now seen by rheumatology for a likely periodic fever disorder. Both hem/onc and rheum think these two disorders are completely unrelated. I, on the other hand, do not. We are currently awaiting approval from insurance for genetic testing (for the periodic fevers) but there's a strong likelihood that won't give us the answers we need since these disorders are still a slight mystery to the medical community and rare. I'm also curious about any children who have had 5th's disease (human parvovirus b19) and have had long term problems following the virus. They have linked 5ths with TEC in some cases but since TEC is also very rare, the doctors just don't have a lot of answers. Some of the fever disorders look and act like 5ths as well so I'm trying to find a potential connection. Since I'm dealing with two very rare issues here and the doctors have limited knowledge on both subjects, I'm on a mission to advocate for my son the best I can and see what other parents have to say. Thank you so much. I'm so hoping to hear some feedback, especially from parents of TEC children. There aren't many so I know this is a shot in the dark.


----------

